# Maxxis vs Michelin



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

I was wondering what you guys think is a better front tire 2.8 dh32 michelin or 2.7 maxxis minion 3c, I want a wide tire and i ride in dusty socal conditions. I used to run maxxis minion dhf in front them a maxxis minion dhr in the rear then i switched to a michelin 2.8 dh32 in the front and a minion dhr in the back. Lately i've been runnunig a michelin dh32 up front and a cut dh24 in the back and i like the minion dhr better than the cut dh24 so that will be my new back tire once the michelin wears out. Its been long enough since i rode a front maxxis minion that i dont remember if it rides better than the michelin. So whats your guys thoughts, 2.8 michelin dh32 or 2.7 maxxis minion dhf and dont suggest kenda, i dont like their tires.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

I like Michelin better


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

So u already have tried both? U just complicate yourself, if you want to remember that feeling of the michi just get it!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

drakan said:


> I like Michelin better


another vote for dusty socal conditions


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

How deep is the dust? The 2.8 is a tire that needs some deep **** for the tall sideknobs to dig into. That tire really suffers on slicker/harder conditions that the sideknobs can't penetrate into but eats the really deep sections up. For anything where the tire needs to mat out the Minions/High Rollers keep more consistent grip.


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

DHidiot said:


> How deep is the dust? The 2.8 is a tire that needs some deep **** for the tall sideknobs to dig into. That tire really suffers on slicker/harder conditions that the sideknobs can't penetrate into but eats the really deep sections up. For anything where the tire needs to mat out the Minions/High Rollers keep more consistent grip.


what do you run, i ride mostly the same trails as you, simi valley area, westlake, T.O., sometimes Santa barbara


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Do ya now....

Depends on the season. Summer I run the bigboy in front. When it's better packed I run a Minion or Chunder or something along those lines. Just something with a lower profile pattern and a better channel by the sideknobs.


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

As a personal fan of both: I would prefer the Maxxis Minion 3C over the DH32 here in Dusty @SS socal. I really like the DH 32 on certain trails, but that tire brakes loose quite a bit out here in the S D area...


Argumentetively, Most of the best (rated) tires on th MTB market today( i.e: Navegals, Minions, 909's, DH 32's, etc.. are all designed after of the world winning Moto Cross tread for dirt bikes. If your not a believer, go to a Moto dealer/shop, and compare your tire to whats on just about every dirt bike in the building

Some tires are more prevalent with the original Moto design like the DH 32, and the intense 909's. Others, like the Minion DHF and the Navegal, are manipulations of Moto Cross tread, but they all basically follow the same design: tight spaced rows of 2 knobs in the middle with side knobs that are caddi-cornered to each other in sequence. 

I think the minion is better in dry conditions because they manibulated the Moto tread with the splits in the middle on every other set of knobs. they also ramped the knobs to roll faster ( which it does). Also, they arranged the side knobs so that they are less caddi-cornered, and more in line with each other. they also made them tight together as well, and added splitted knobs on every other set which do help a great deal. All and all, its is a great tire for hard pack and rocks. their 42A compound doesn't last for $#!T though. Their Maxx Pro 60A is not as grippy, but way more durable.. 3C is a good medium.

I was a big fan of the Dh 32 before I ever tried the minion, as it came stalk on my Giant DH team some years ago. It performed in wet, muddy conditions a bit better for me as opposed to the minion, which cakes on mudd within seconds and refuses to let any of it go. The side knobs on the DH 32 are BIG and spaced pretty far apart, which, for me, aided in mud because it provided a larger area of grip at one time, and the far spacing aided in not letting the mud pack into the tire. But it performed rather poorly in cornering on dusty hard and even soft pack, I will run it in the winter when it gets colder, and the soil stays wet and snowy.

I hope this helps, this was meant to be an un-bias opinion, as I like neather brand more than the other... I simply prefer what works better at the time.


----------



## Mega T (Aug 15, 2005)

Might not be quite the info you're looking for, but I just spent the last super-sloppy wet week in Whistler with a new Minion up front and a Mich DH 16 in the back, and it was super tacky the whole time. Great wet setup. I ran a DH 24 on the rear (Nevegal up front) for most of the summer on the east coast under mostly dry conditions and I love it as an all-around tire.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

I rode both maxxis and michelin at N*, and I liked my michy 2.5 better for the powder, than the DHF and DHR combo on the rental I got


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Maxxis > All Others


----------



## powderho (Jan 14, 2004)

I switched my front tires from a 2.7 Minion 60a to a 2.8 Michi DH32. I was blown away how much better the Michi was. A big part of that was probably the fresh tread and the sticky rubber, but the improvement was huge. The Michi's are also a much larger volume tire. I thought I was over huge tires, but I guess not. It's like cheating. I also swapped out my Minion DHR 2.5 rear tire for a Michi DH24 2.2 rear tire. They felt really similar after a few rides. They seem to be about the same overall size as well. The DH24's wore down way too quick for a tire that expensive though. Reason enough for me to never buy one again.

Oh ya, I ride mostly dry/dusty/rocky crap dirt. i.e. Utah.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Maxxis all the way


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

I have used them both... both are great tires. Depends on the trail which ones I use...

I can this, the tripleC wear out pretty fast when using them on rocky stufff.

I just switched to the Michelin UST's, using the Maxxis tubeless converters (basically a really fat rim strip that lays between the tire and the rim). We'll see how well it holds up. So far so good. I have had them on - completely tubeless and no Stan's or anything, 7 days later, the tires have lost just a smidge of air.


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

powderho said:


> I switched my front tires from a 2.7 Minion 60a to a 2.8 Michi DH32. I was blown away how much better the Michi was. A big part of that was probably the fresh tread and the sticky rubber, but the improvement was huge. The Michi's are also a much larger volume tire. I thought I was over huge tires, but I guess not. It's like cheating. I also swapped out my Minion DHR 2.5 rear tire for a Michi DH24 2.2 rear tire. They felt really similar after a few rides. They seem to be about the same overall size as well. The DH24's wore down way too quick for a tire that expensive though. Reason enough for me to never buy one again.
> 
> Oh ya, I ride mostly dry/dusty/rocky crap dirt. i.e. Utah.


 The Maxxpro 60A tires for any Maxxis DH tire are not the most grippy in the world. Their is a very noticable difference in the Super Tacky 42a, VS the Maxx Pro 60a ....

The 60a, however, is a very durable compound, and I like to use it on rear tires because it doesn't shread all to hell after a week of riding and drifting, like other sticky/tacky compounds... 42a or 3C up front, 60a in the rear make a good combo.

It is not surprise to me that you found the 32's sticky rubber better over the 60a, but I think you'd also like the 42a minions, or even better, the 3C's which are a combination of both 42 & 60a tire compounds...

I wouldn't rate the DH-32 over the minion, or vise versa... but I do think, as far as MT biking goes, that Maxxis has the upper hand over michelin.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

go Maxxis!


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Love my cut DH24 in the rear! Not so much luck in the front...would've rather kept my Minion or Intense 909 for that matter if they weren't so damn heavy....
I'll probably pick up a WTB Dissent for the front eventually....heard nothing but good things there.


----------



## bronze (Jul 18, 2007)

old thread but I'm looking at the DH32 v 2.7 3C Minion for a front tire for whistler/PNW riding ...any input?


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

bronze said:


> old thread but I'm looking at the DH32 v 2.7 3C Minion for a front tire for whistler/PNW riding ...any input?


I have been running the 2.8 michy for the last 2 seasons and I just recently switched to tge 2.7 minion. The 2.8 bites really well in the corners, the minion breaks loose easier. The minion rolls alot better than the 2.8 i switched mainly because it was just too big, it masn't good for anything other than resort riding. I will probably switch back to the michelin for summer.


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

i dont ride in dusty so cal conditions but this past weekend in the mud i ran a mich. 16 up front and a cut 24 in the rear, both tires facing opposite of the factory arrow. they both hooked up awesome, did not slide out once and even come close. the tires lead me down the Mt. to a 1st place finish.


----------



## JamesDaniels (May 10, 2008)

I like Maxxis way better!


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> Maxxis > All Others


Incorrect! you forgot one little piece in your equasion....

Specialized > maxxis > all others.

You should consider editing your post


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

chooofoojoo said:


> Incorrect! you forgot one little piece in your equasion....
> 
> Specialized > maxxis > all others.
> 
> You should consider editing your post


Nea you've got it all wrong
Hutchinson > Maxis>Michy>Spec>sth else that I don't even call a tire.

Just go barracuda. The new ones are the thing


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

I may as well post up a comparison of the 2. I ran the 2.8 michy for a few seasons but lat month I decided to try out the 2.7 minion. Both tires were set up ghetto tubless. The minion rolls alot better than the michelen, even when the michelin is cut. The michelin bites harder in the corners that the maxxis. Both tires brake well but the michelin is a little better. The michelin really is too damn big, it would be my favorite tire if it came in a smaller size.

The verdict: I'll be running the minion most of the time but I'll throw the michelin back on for mammoth and northstar.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

jamesdc said:


> I it would be my favorite tire if it came in a smaller size..


*
HEY MICHELIN,..........
ARE YOU LISTENING*


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

chooofoojoo said:


> Incorrect! you forgot one little piece in your equasion....
> 
> Specialized > maxxis > all others.
> 
> You should consider editing your post


You should consider shooting yourself in the head.


----------

